
How to Use Your DSLR Camera as a Webcam in Linux - ceocoder
https://www.crackedthecode.co/how-to-use-your-dslr-as-a-webcam-in-linux/
======
thisisben
Author of the article here, thanks for the feedback! I've been using my DSLR
as my daily-driver webcam for ~3 months now, and it's been working perfectly.
Glad you found it helpful.

------
ceocoder
I just found this, going to try on my Sony RX100VA and Sony A7III in a bit.
Will report back with results.

edit: it worked! flawlessly! take that capture card price gougers!!!

------
trzeci
I've started to use it, and it works flawlessly on Fedora. Well done!

